# Dial Indicators and lug backs: solid mounting?



## Splat (Sep 20, 2013)

So I'm used to my Bestest dti's dovetail affixed to my Nogaflex holder. Works great. Now I get a dial indicator and it's got a lug back. WTH? No matter what I tried it seems to move around a bit....just enough to tick me off. Is there a solid way of mounting such a beast?


----------



## UncleRuss (Sep 21, 2013)

If I don't clamp it to something I like to use a MIGHTY MAG base and what ever adaptors it takes to fit the job at hand.       )


----------

